# TB Critique



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright so... I'm not very well versed in the conformation of younger horses. So please keep in mind that he could grow out of some of the faults I'm seeing...

First thing I notice- oh holy pasterns they seem very... very long to me, though he is just leggy in general. Long pasterns = weak pasterns, which can put too much stress on tendons / ligaments and mean he'll be more prone to injury- and though there's more 'absorption' and thus a smoother gait... I'm not sure it'd fare too well 3 foot +.
His front legs are also a bit too thin for my liking- again, not a problem until you're getting over the higher jumps.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you for that! I leased a horse with similar looking legs a while back and he was what i would call very "slopey" in his pasterns and suffered abscesses (which is probably not related) but im very cautious now. He almost seemed to "rest" on his pasterns. 

He is leggy but he has been bred to be leggy in order to race I suppose. I hoped he would fill out a lot once he is rested from his racing career and starts working correctly and grows but then again I'm no expert! I'm not aiming to jump anything huge. Just a few training shows and mostly pleasure riding. I would probably never want to go over 3 foot. 

He isnt THAT far from where I live. Do you think it would be worth taking someone experienced out there with me just to look at him in the flesh and see if he has any potential anyway? OTTB are 2 for a ticky each where I stay. As soon as they show no potential to run they are practically given away...sometimes they ARE given away


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I think he'd be worth a look- but with an OTTB keep in mind that he does need to be _rested_, let out to be a horse for awhile. No working, no riding, lots of ground manners. I leased an OTTB who'd been put into training and working after a very, very short rest. She was dead broke and bomb proof under saddle, but neurotic in the stall, couldn't be put out into the pasture (she'd hurt herself on absolutely anything) and though that could've just been 'her' I do think she'd have been a bit more... competent if she'd been given more time off. Not to mention the fact that she had lots of tendon issues that could have been at least partially prevented.

Though it seems like that's what you intend to do, I just wanted to put extra stress on it. 

For what you want to do he looks like a nice horse, the long legs will make him comfy to ride, just make sure you get him thoroughly vetted by _your_ vet that _you_ trust before taking him home.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

All our OTTB are well rested before being worked. In fact I'm surprised they advertise him as being calm under saddle because he should already be in a rest period. We generally give them a good few months of detox type rest as well as to help them fit in with the other horses and ponies. They go through more than we know in the racing world. Most of them need time to learn how to be a horse again! He will more than likely live out for a while as well and not be cooped up in a stall. 

He seems to have good breeding. Should I decide to go and look at him he will be both vetted and checked by my farrier. I have to start somewhere! Im tired of paying the upkeep of someone else's horse every month! 

Thanks again for the input> should I get more pictures I will post better conformation shots.


----------



## DandyLonglegs (Jan 1, 2012)

As far as the "calm under saddle," they may be referring to his race horse days. The trainer of my OTTB used to put all his new exercise riders on him because he was such a calm thoroughbred and a good babysitter - as much as a 4yo racehorse can be anyway!

I think he's really cute, love his face. I'm still learning to critique myself so I don't have anything more constructive to say beyond that.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I think he is worth a look. Pictures don't tell the who story so I would go see him. Good luck!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is what he is, a race horse. So, it's not surprising he has long legs. I see a really nice shoulder and good balance of neck length to body lenght. His legs are long, but they seem correct. The pasturn is long, but it's in relation to the rest of the leg. His hooves have the look of the crumbly type you sometimes see with tbds, but that is just an impression. One could never tell that from a photo. He is very wasp wasted (very small circumference of his gut area where it meets the croup/hip.)


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Im shattered to say that someone bought him THIS WEEK! He has been for sale since early December but as soon as I show an interest then so does everyone else! Murphy's Law  The trainers are going to keep an eye out for others for me. Im SO disappointed


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You'll find your horse MysticL  The right one


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

I know, but it is disappointing to say the least! I was involved in a car accident in November and sustained quite a serious head injury and have been told not to ride for a few months while I heal, so I was really hoping this would work out so that he could be on rest while I recover and by the time I am ready to start working him he would have had a good rest and detox period and time to settle in. But I suppose it all happens for a reason and something else will come along. 

The sad truth where I stay is that OTTB's are very common. As soon as they show no potential to race they are either given away, sold for a tiny amount of money or even worse euthanised if a home is not found because the owners don't want an extra mouth to feed that isn't earning money for them. You can even pick them up after the actual races straight away when they have lost a race because their owners don't even want to bother taking them home. So I hope to soon have a new prospect to look at!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Other Potentials:

This is one I am going to look at tomorrow - He is an unraced 4 year old. I like his overall build. Im not sure of his height but he is "leggy" and more than likely still got some growing to do. The owner says he hacks well out but needs schooling and is forward going but likes to work. She has left the price tag off for now! THAT scares me! 

View attachment 84501


Number 2 I am not so fond of, there is something about his neck and build that I'm not happy with but it's not a good conformation picture at all. So feel free to ignore this one. Perhaps in the flesh he will look completely different. They are at the same yard luckily. But this one is raced, 3 years old, 16.1hh gelding and they are asking what I believe is a ridiculous price for him when is so green.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry the first attachment bounced I dont know why

Here it is


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

I really like this horse. Im waiting to hear what his going price is. Im seeing him first thing tomorrow morning and I'm really excited  I can hardly contain myself!

I like that he hasn't raced and hasn't had any leg strain.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

The light bay is beautiful. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, I _really_ like the last horse your posted. I hope everything works out nicely for you!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Hasufel said:


> Oh, I _really_ like the last horse your posted. I hope everything works out nicely for you!


I'm seeing him in the morning, less than 12 hours now! I can't wait! I have no idea his price yet but I'm sure I can work something out! Then again my bofriend is paying so I am not too worried! He has said if I find the right horse the money is no problem!he is just down the road from where I stay, I don't think I'm going to sleep! Will post as soon as I know how its going. Looking forward to taking him out for a hack  I think I'm in love, I don't want to be disappointed again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

Have fun and I hope he's the one!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Hasufel said:


> Have fun and I hope he's the one!


They want R12000 for him, I live in South Africa so divide it by 8 or 9 depending on the dollar rate (I know most members are from USA) so about $1000 - $1200 which is high for a green horse but I'm hoping they are willing to negotiate. My instructor loves him, I have a good feeling!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

